# Creative Poodle Grooming made TMZ



## aestheticlie (Jun 28, 2009)

I love how a couple of the comments explain it isn't harmful at all, and yet there are a bunch of comments saying it's curel and abuse and should be illegal and stuff. At first I thought it was horrible too, but then you guys explained it can actually be fun for the dog. Now it annoys me when people think it's bad lol.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

aestheticlie said:


> I love how a couple of the comments explain it isn't harmful at all, and yet there are a bunch of comments saying it's curel and abuse and should be illegal and stuff. At first I thought it was horrible too, but then you guys explained it can actually be fun for the dog. Now it annoys me when people think it's bad lol.


It really irritates me when people tell you something is "evil", "satanic", "cruel", "abuse", "voodoo" when in reality they have never dealt with it, doesn't know how it's done, don't even know what it's about, have never seen it up close etc. It just grinds my bones!

Sorry... back to the topic.

I think this grooming is pretty cool. Usually if magazines take your picture they have the right to distribute it as they see fit, which might be the case with this.


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

Sure looks like hours of work...


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

That's not cruel at all ): those grooms don't only take MONTHS to grow out, but the groom itself takes hours and hours, which isn't even all done at once.

The funny thing is, most of those photos are of Cindy! ^^ There was some pictures up there I hadn't seen before, what a beautiful job the groomers did.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

How sad, I always thought TMZ was garbage and now I'm more convinced. Poor Sandy, she even gets death threats from some those judgemental wackos.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

It is illegal in Boulder, CO to dye a dog. A woman was ticket last year for dying her poodle pink.

http://www.denverpost.com/news/ci_8533053

There is more to the story and the owner was NOT out to support breast cancer, but the law is still silly.


----------



## doggielover (Apr 10, 2009)

*creative poodle grooming*

normally i'm not a fan of coloring dogs and dressing them up except for halloween, but if the dogs actually love it, ok then.

also, the panda is very cute. i'm wondering if some of the dog's coloring is natural just a "panda cut."

i saw a woman at the park today whose 3 year old son had pink painted hair, so who's to say what's right and wrong?


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

And now it's made the front page of MSNBC.com. Look under the slideshow section and it's called "Shear poodle madness!" I can't post a direct link or I would.

If someone here knows this woman you should let her know she's getting her 15 min of fame. LOL.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh she has more than just 15 minutes of fame! She was featured on animal planets Groomer Has It last season where the teams had to groom dogs in a way like that. That's how I found out about her.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, I'm probably just a horrible self-centered human but now I want a standard white poodle so I too can have these cool cuts! Where does one go to find a local groomer who does them?

For that matter, where does one go to learn how to do poodle grooming. I have searched the internet and can find nothing here in Arizona.


----------



## aki (Jul 19, 2009)

puppylove said:


> Well, I'm probably just a horrible self-centered human but now I want a standard white poodle so I too can have these cool cuts! Where does one go to find a local groomer who does them?
> 
> For that matter, where does one go to learn how to do poodle grooming. I have searched the internet and can find nothing here in Arizona.


I'm sure if you look for a small independent groomer you might find someone who dyes. Make sure you know what type of dye they are using though and ask your questions and are comfortable with that groomer. As for actually finding a groomer, google maps might help, and then from there you can go or call and ask if they dye and clip like that.

To learn I would say getting mentored by a groomer would be the best choice, but if you want to do it yourself they have books and videos on the net so you can experiment at your own risk :sinister:

I don't see anything wrong with what she is doing. I'm sure she and her dog really enjoy what they do.

People are very quick to judge someone on a subject they know nothing about.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

puppylove said:


> Well, I'm probably just a horrible self-centered human but now I want a standard white poodle so I too can have these cool cuts! Where does one go to find a local groomer who does them?
> 
> For that matter, where does one go to learn how to do poodle grooming. I have searched the internet and can find nothing here in Arizona.


Search for info on creative grooming competitions. Perhaps one of the competitors lives near you. You could also sign up for Groomer 2 Groomer magazine. They feature a lot of creative groomers.


----------

